# New Wine shed



## Cajun Wine Man (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been working on my new wine making/cellar shed.


Went from this 







to this






the inside Rt.






Inside Lt.






I have decided what to do with the oposite wall yet.


----------



## fivebk (Feb 23, 2010)

VERY NICE!!!!!!!!

BOB


----------



## appleweld (Feb 23, 2010)

cajun man, what a cool idea. a doghouse any man would love to be sent to. i posted the diamond wine rack acouple days ago, now your giving me a new idea as for a permanent location. as for the other wall, i would dedicate a small space for a tv so you could watch nascar on the weekends.


----------



## Scott (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice work indeed


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 23, 2010)

That would be what we call a "man cave" in these parts!





Very nice upgrade from what it was. You might even be able to rent that place out when your not making wine!


----------



## admiral (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice work, Robert! It looks like you have room for expansion when the time comes.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 23, 2010)

GOOD job!


----------



## Bert (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks great!!! Maybe more wine racks on that open wall....can never have enough room for wine bottles.....very nice job..


----------



## robie (Feb 23, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 23, 2010)

That is just so WRONG! You can't be making wine in that place- you will be giving the rest of a a bad rap with the public. They will see yours and think all wineries should look like that!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## pro71bird (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 24, 2010)

THAT IS SWEET!!!!


Are you going to have an AC unit to keep it cool?


----------



## NEBama (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Scott B (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW Great job!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2010)

SAAAAWWWWWEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to do this with beer brewing cause Im just running out of room in my basement with all m y wine but somehow get the feeling it wont make it past the swmbo!



It does stand a chance though as every time I brew a batch she cant stand the smell and now that I have an electric set up ill be doing all my brew inside. Up till now Ive only done mini mashes inside, wait till she gets a whiff of what the house will smell like when I brew an all grain in the house, Ill have all the cash flow to build that brew cabana in no time at all!


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 24, 2010)

Fantastic job

now to enjoy

do not forget the a/c though

keep the pictures coming.

rrawhide


----------



## Big Ike (Feb 25, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 4, 2010)

Have you decided on a cooling unit?


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 4, 2010)

looks great. it'll fill up fast


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, what a great wine room. Looks great! Just to think, when I finally had a spare bedroom to call my wine room, I thought I had really moved up




.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow that is a nice shed! How are you controlling the temps?


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Mar 9, 2010)

I will put a small AC in that should keep the temps steady at least. Here in SW Louisiana the temps can get *HOT* so I just try to keep it as cool as possible.


----------



## u01dtj6 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my god! I am very very very jealous!!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 14, 2010)

Cajun Wine Man said:


> I will put a small AC in that should keep the temps steady at least. Here in SW Louisiana the temps can get *HOT* so I just try to keep it as cool as possible.



You might want to put a little bigger ac in there Cajun........ Global warming and stuff.........


----------



## jeepbabe (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW! IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## RickC (Mar 17, 2010)

Gotta have one of those!!!!!!!!! Great job.


----------

